# Point Cook Thur 6/12



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Although the wind doesn't look to good ill be giving it a go anyway down at my local Point Cook which i haven't fished for a few weeks. Any takers


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't do Kelly, but go get em. A lot of weed on the beach there at the moment, and I only tried trolled lures today from the pier to the T junction where ya turn left when ya hit the beach driving in. Off that spot there was a whiting boat working, but I don't know how they fared. I have heard the squiddo's are about if its calmer. Good luck


----------

